# 5 câu chuyện khó tin đến không tưởng của các cặp sinh đôi



## nguyenquynh010906 (3 Tháng sáu 2013)

*5 câu chuyện khó tin đến không tưởng của các cặp sinh đôi*

Các cặp song sinh giống nhau là chuyện thường tình. Nhưng 5 trường hợp dưới đây vừa khiến độc giả phải bàng hoàng lẫn “rùng mình” trước sự trùng hợp đến kỳ lạ và sợi dây vô hình giữa họ.

1. Bỗng dưng phát điên cùng lúc






_Cặp song sinh Ursula và Sabrina Eriksson bỗng “dở điên”.

_​Cặp chị em sinh đôi người Do thái Ursula và Sabrina Eriksson sinh năm 1967 là cặp đôi gây chấn động thế giới căn bệnh thần kinh hiếm có của họ.
Cả hai người không có tiền sử bệnh thần kinh và có đều sức khỏe bình thường. Vào năm 2008, Ursula bay từ Mỹ sang Ireland để thăm chị em gái, bỗng nhiên cô luôn bị ám ảnh bởi bạo lực và hoang tưởng. Sự náo loạn của cặp đôi này đã gây ra hậu quả nghiêm trọng, dẫn đến vài tai nạn giao thông, một người chết và vô số những cuộc chống người thi hành công vụ.Khi đang ở Ireland, không rõ vì lý do gì, cả hai chị em Eriksson bắt một chuyến xe bus đến London mà không nói với ai trong gia đình. Cặp song sinh này cư xử như những kẻ du côn vì vậy tài xế đã đuổi họ xuống xe giữa đường quốc lộ. Và cứ thế họ đi bộ trên suốt con đường. Trên đường đi, họ đã gặp nhóm cảnh sát đang thực hiện một chương trình truyền hình thực tế của bài BBC, vì vậy những hành động điên rồ sau đó đã được camera ghi lại. Ursula bỗng chạy vụt ra giữa đường cao tốc và lao đầu vào gầm xe tải. Các cảnh sát chưa kịp phản ứng lại, ngay giây sau đó, Sabina cũng làm tương tự hành động của người kia bằng cách lao đầu vào ô tô đang chạy.Nhưng thật may, Sabina không bị thương nặng mà vẫn đứng dậy được. Chưa dừng lại ở đó, cô còn tấn công các nhân viên cảnh sát. Sau đó, phải 6 người mới áp giải được cô ta về đồn cảnh sát. Còn cô chị Ursula cũng nổi điên lên và làm hành động quậy phá tương tự. Nhưng thật kỳ lạ, Ursula không hề bị thương mặc dù trước đó lao vào xe tải.Sau đó, Sabina đã giữ lại bình tĩnh và lại cư xử như bình thường. Vì vậy, cảnh sát đã thả cô ra ngay ngày hôm sau. Nhưng có lẽ đây là một sai lầm rất lớn, vì ngay sau đó vài giờ, cô ta đã sát hại một người đàn ông và trèo lên cây cầu cao 12m tự tử. Một lần nữa, cô ta vẫn sống sót và lập tức bị kết án 5 năm tù. Theo luật sư biện hộ, Sabina bị thần kinh hoang tưởng vì vậy cô chỉ bị kết án 5 năm tù.
Sau các cuộc xét nghiệm, cả hai chị em nhà Eriksson đều không uống rượu hay sử dụng chất kích thích. Theo các nhà tâm lý học, họ mắc phải chứng thần kinh bắc cầu – một hội chứng cực kỳ hiếm có trên thế giới. Đây là một dạng bệnh mà chứng hoang tưởng của người này sẽ bị lây truyền sang người kia. Sợi dây ràng buộc vô hình giữa họ quá chắc vì vậy, khi một người mất tự chủ thì người kia cũng tương tự. Kể từ sau cuộc náo loạn, họ hoàn toàn trở lại bình thường nhưng cũng không dám góp mặt trong những lần tụ họp đại gia đình nữa.

2. Xa nhau từ bé nhưng vẫn có cuộc sống giống nhau





_Họ giống nhau đến từng chi tiết cả về ngoại hình lẫn cuộc sống._​Các cặp song sinh thường có xu hướng giống nhau bởi vì họ có chung DNA, lớn lên cùng nhau, chơi chung đồ chơi, và làm những hành động giống nhau. Nhưng với cặp sinh đôi James Edward Lewis và James Arthur Springer lại gây bất ngờ hơn gấp bội bởi sự trùng hợp đến kinh ngạc mặc dù họ phải xa nhau từ bé. Mỗi người được một gia đình nhận nuôi nhưng họ đều có tên là James do bố mẹ nuôi đặt.
Lewis kết hôn với một người phụ nữ tên là Linda. Nhưng sau đó, họ ly hôn và ông tái hôn với người vợ thứ hai là Betty, sinh ra con trai là James Alan. Còn về người anh em song sinh Springer, ông cũng kết hôn với một người phụ nữ tên Linda. Thật trùng hợp là sau đó, họ cũng ly hôn. Ông kết hôn với người phụ nữ khác có tên Betty và cũng sinh ra một cậu con trai là James Allan. Hai cậu con trai của họ chỉ khác nhau tên đệm.
Gần 40 tuổi, họ mới có cơ hội được gặp mặt nhau. Năm 1979, nhà tâm lý học Thomas Bouchard đã mời anh em James tham gia vào đề tài nghiên cứu các cặp song sinh giống nhau mặc dù sống xa nhau. Ông Bouchard còn bất ngờ hơn khi tìm thấy nhiều điểm tương đồng giữa họ. Họ cùng đặt tên cho chú chó trong nhà giống nhau, cả hai cùng yêu thích môn Toán và nghề thợ mộc khi còn đi học. Cả hai đều ghét đánh vần. Khi lớn lên, họ cùng làm việc tại cơ quan chấp pháp. Springer là Phó quận trưởng, còn Lewis là một nhân viên bảo vệ. Ngoài ra, họ đều bị đau đầu cùng thời điểm trong một ngày.
Điều này nghe có vẻ hoang đường, nhưng đây hoàn toàn là một sự thật đã được các chuyên gia chứng minh và công bố. Tuy nhiên, tường hợp anh em nhà James cũng chưa phải là trường hợp duy nhất có nhiều điểm trùng nhau đến vậy.

3. “Quýt làm, cam chịu”





_Donald rất yêu quý người anh em song sinh Ronald, vì vậy anh sẵn sàng thụ án tù thay nhiều lần_.

​Năm 1993, cảnh sát đã bắt giữ Ronald Anderson về tội tấn công vợ. Vấn đề khiến các cảnh sát nghi ngờ đó là trong hồ sơ, tên Ronald Anderson đã bị bắt trước đó vài ngày cùng với tội danh trên. Qua kiểm tra, họ vẫn thấy Ronald đang thụ án 6 tháng tù tại trại giam.
Khi các cảnh sát chưa kịp bắt tay vào điều tra, một người bạn của cô vợ Ronald đã đến trình báo vụ việc. Thực ra, Ronald có một anh em song sinh tên là Donald. Người này có một sở thích rất kỳ quặc, đó là thụ án thay cho người anh em của mình.
Ngạc nhiên thay, Donald hoàn toàn tự nguyện làm việc này. Anh cho biết, tính từ những năm 1970, anh đã 4 lần thụ án thay cho Ronald. Cứ mỗi lần Ronald gây ra chuyện, là Donald lại “chịu phạt” thay bởi vì anh rất yêu quý Ronald. Anh ta lo sợ Donald sẽ không chịu nổi cuộc sống ở tù.

Cuối cùng, dù có chạy trốn khỏi án 6 tháng thì Ronald vẫn phải lãnh án phạt cuối cùng là 14 năm vì âm mưu giết vợ. Donald vẫn “mê muội” chấp nhận thụ án thay nếu được pháp luật cho phép.

4. Song sinh cưới song sinh, đẻ ra song sinh




_
Đại gia đình song sinh nhà Sanders._
​Các cặp song sinh có sở thích làm mọi việc cùng nhau, nhưng đôi khi sự riêng tư cũng cần phải có. Nhưng cặp sinh đôi cùng trứng Craig và Mark Sanders, bang Texas, Mỹ lại muốn làm mọi việc cùng nhau kể cả kết hôn.
Họ đính hôn cùng ngày, có chung ngày kỉ niệm lễ cưới, và sống trong cùng một thành phố ở trong hai ngôi nhà sát cạnh nhau. Trùng hợp hơn, họ kết hôn với một cặp chị em song sinh cùng trứng Diane và Darlene Nettemeier.
Mark cho biết, anh gặp chị em nhà Nettemeier tại lễ hội “Các cặp sinh đôi” hằng năm ở bang Ohio năm 1998. Ngay lập tức, Mark đã về rủ Craig đi cùng hai cô gái mới quen kia. Kể từ đó hai cặp phải lòng nhau và tiến tới hôn nhân.
Không lâu sau, cặp đôi Diane và Craig cùng chào đón sự ra đời một cặp bé trai song sinh. Được biết, đây là trường hợp cực hiếm trên thế giới, chỉ xảy ra ở 1/1.000.000 ca. Trong khi Darlene và Mark sinh được hai bé gái tuy không phải là song sinh nhưng cũng giống nhau về ngoại hình và lứa tuổi.

5. Cặp sinh đôi bí hiểm





_“Cặp sinh đôi tĩnh lặng” Jennifer và June Gibbons_.​
Cặp sinh đôi Jennifer và June Gibbons gốc Ấn Độ, sống tại xứ Wales trở nên tai tiếng suốt những năm 1980 vì mắc phải tội danh bắt cóc khi chỉ mới 18 tuổi. Cả hai chị em đều được chẩn đoán mắc bệnh tâm thần và được đưa vào điều trị tại bệnh viện tâm thần nghiêm ngặt nhất nước Anh thời bấy giờ.

Cặp sinh đôi “bí hiểm” này được mệnh danh là “Cặp sinh đôi tĩnh lặng” bởi Jennifer và June không nói chuyện với bất cứ ai, họ sử dụng những ngôn ngữ bí ẩn riêng mà không ai có thể hiểu được.Được biết, bố mẹ của họ là một cặp vợ chồng người Bajan, sinh sống tại Wales, nhưng Jennifer và June không chịu đến trường để học đọc và viết. Ngược lại, ở nhà họ có thể đọc vanh vách các tiểu thuyết và viết nhật ký. Cũng giống như các cô bé khác, họ thích chơi búp bê nhưng lại có một thói quen rất khó hiểu. Jennifer và June có quyền tự quyết định ai dậy trước và ai được thở trước vào buổi sáng. Và người kia không được phép làm bất cứ việc gì cho tới khi người này hoàn thành.Mối quan hệ giữa họ rất phức tạp. Một mặt, họ tỏ ra là chị em thân thiết của nhau. Mặt còn lại, họ luôn thừa cơ giết người chị em của mình. Jennifer một lần đã cố gắng siết chặt dây đài vào cổ June. Còn June đã đáp trả bằng cách đẩy Jennifer ra khỏi cầu. Càng lớn, cặp sinh đôi càng có biểu hiện rõ rệt của những hành vi bất thường như trộm cắp vặt và phóng hỏa đốt nhà.Sau 14 năm điều trị tại bệnh viện tâm thần, Jennifer đã nói với người bạn duy nhất của họ – nhà báo Marjorie Wallace rằng họ đã quyết định rằng Jennifer sẽ là người phải chết. Nhà báo Wallace cho biết sau đó, Jennifer đã đồng ý chỉ cho một người chết mà thôi và đột nhiên qua đời bởi một cơn đau tim dạng hiếm. Trong khi không ai có thể giải thích được cái chết của Jennifer, căn bệnh tâm thần của June dần dần trở nên thuyên giảm. Tuy nhiên hiện giờ, cô vẫn sống một cuộc sống im lặng cùng gia đình mình.


----------



## oanhoanhshop (14 Tháng chín 2013)

Đúng là sinh đôi thì luôn có những mối liên hệ bí ẩn nào đó mà khoa học chưa giải thích được


----------



## Linkpuca (14 Tháng bảy 2014)

trùng hợp đặc biệt nhỉ?


----------



## tranguyen (26 Tháng năm 2015)

Bt thì đáng yêu nhưng những trường hợp trên đáng sợ thì đúng hơn hic hic


----------



## tranngoctrang (9 Tháng sáu 2015)

mình thích sinh đôi lắm, mà nuôi ko nổi hahha


----------



## shift10 (6 Tháng bảy 2015)

Đúng là sinh đôi. Thế nào cũng có 1 sợi dây liên kết nào đó. Tuyệt vời


----------

